# Home owner's v8 snowblower !



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi folks !

In my truck yesterday listening to the CBC radio station and heard an interesting interview with a man named Kai Grundt from Bracebridge Ontario.

Turns out this man came into possession of a Chev 454 V - 8 motor and he decided to build a custom snow blower using the V-8 !

If you Google Kai Grundt you'll get pics.

Here is a link: http://www.popsci.com/mode/30913

The following organisations have been expressing interest in this invention:
Air strips in remote Northern Canada - areas prone to avalanches - rescue depts.

Mike


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Your link don't work. Go on u tube you will see V8 homeowner snow blowers its nothing new. Maybe just new to Canadians


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Also here is a V8 chainsaw:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

dellwas;924434 said:


> Also here is a V8 chainsaw:


Completely practical. yup


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I have seen the v8 snowblower before but never a v8 chainsaw thats pretty cool.


----------

